# Uber withholding instant pay



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

Uber kept my instant pay this morning. Tried to blame my bank stating they rejected my payment. Uber said they're having technical difficulties, a system upgrade, and I have to wait 3-5 business days for my money. Which one Supervisor told me they would enter it manually so I can receive it instantly. Well woke up I still don't have my money and they are trying to send it to an account I've been deleted from my app stating it's my default account. I'm so sick of Uber & the customer service is horrific


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I got burnt last night on an Instant Pay. They tried to tell me it was pending, where as the app clearly said it failed









Hub day for me .



OCJarvis said:


> I got burnt last night on an Instant Pay. They tried to tell me it was pending, where as the app clearly said it failed


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

Smh they took 210.23 from me. They all have different replies different stories and are so scripted


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> The problem, as I see it, is they do not view us as "customers." They refer to us as "partners" but in practice they treat us with less respect than the customers. I understand if they outsource customer support to some bass-ackwards country with low wages to cut their costs, but I feel that driver support should be local within each country where they operate. A smattering of Greenlight hubs doesn't cut it.
> 
> Dealing with Rohit for an issue with a single rider is one thing, but dealing with him for issues like compensation and/or account status is quite another. When it's my livelihood I'd rather be speaking with someone well versed in my language with some capacity for rational thought who doesn't need to do everything from a script. Anyways, I'm with you OP, their "support" is nothing of the sort.


Yes I was so frustrated and still am and still they are saying instant pay for everyone will be unavailable because they are updating their system


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

They didn’t “take” anything.. you’ll get it eventually. Maybe borrow from a friend to hold you over?


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> They didn't "take" anything.. you'll get it eventually. Maybe borrow from a friend to hold you over?


First of all they did take it if it's guaranteed to be paid instantly and they're refusing to release it because of their technical issues. I don't need to borrow from a friend. You give me some money since you're so filled with not so great advice. Good day



OCJarvis said:


> I got burnt last night on an Instant Pay. They tried to tell me it was pending, where as the app clearly said it failed
> View attachment 218272
> 
> 
> Hub day for me .


Is it a waste of time or should I go as well.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Mynichellemoore said:


> First of all they did take it if it's guaranteed to be paid instantly and they're refusing to release it because of their technical issues. I don't need to borrow from a friend. You give me some money since you're so filled with not so great advice. Good day


It's just a glitch. You'll get it. Uber's not going out of business yet. Sorry this is happening to you; it sucks.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Its worth it if somebody messes with your money. I havent gone yet, but I will later



Mynichellemoore said:


> First of all they did take it if it's guaranteed to be paid instantly and they're refusing to release it because of their technical issues. I don't need to borrow from a friend. You give me some money since you're so filled with not so great advice. Good day
> 
> Is it a waste of time or should I go as well.


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

OCJarvis said:


> Its worth it if somebody messes with your money. I havent gone yet, but I will later


Ok thank you I'm going to try it because I can't get anywhere over the phone


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> It's just a glitch. You'll get it. Uber's not going out of business yet. Sorry this is happening to you; it sucks.


I don't care about their glitch. Uber needs to be held accountable their should not always be payment issues then they clear out your account without and they also have people's personal and banking information. Just like a job expects you to do the job they pay you for. I expect to get paid for a job I've done when I'm supposed to get paid whether I need the money or not is not the topic, issue or your concern.



UberBeamer said:


> I work in IT, so I can certainly sympathize with a company if they're having technical difficulties. It sucks, but it happens from time to time. What I don't sympathize with is when low-rent support people are giving "partners" the run around rather than being upfront with them. If there is something going on that is going to delay payment for a few days then they need to be honest about it and not imply that they're taking care of it immediately. So I get where you're coming from OP.
> 
> I do understand where HotUberMess is coming from too. I highly doubt they're trying to steal your wages. You will certainly get your money eventually. You're taking what she said out of key. I believe she was honestly trying to help.
> 
> Deep breaths.....


Well they have taken my husband's money he had to go through BBB just to get his money they gave him different stories for two weeks straight. So I'm having a little difficulty trusting them at this moment


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> Fair enough. Sorry you're having to deal with this. I wish I could say I'm surprised, but we have all dealt with their support at one time or another and know it can be a challenge. I hope it all works out. Have a great weekend!


Thank you for input and you have a great weekend as well


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Occasionally I take mine immediately...

And occasionally my GreenDot...

Does not update the deposit...

For a couple of days..

This is not Uber doing this...

It is GreenDot...the bank... having issues...

It always clears in a couple of days...8>)

Butt...it is extremely frustrating...

As when I need it...I NEED it...8>O

Good luck and hang in there...

Rakos


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Occasionally I take mine immediately...
> 
> And occasionally my GreenDot...
> 
> ...


Thank you but my bank never received the deposit and Uber admitted that they are having technical issues. Thank you for the encouragement


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber is unreliable. Just go and donate plasma.


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

unPat said:


> View attachment 218318
> Uber is unreliable. Just go and donate plasma.


Lol I wish but I'm anemic so I can't do it


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> They didn't "take" anything.. you'll get it eventually. Maybe borrow from a friend to hold you over?


Then, why is it called Insta Pay if it isn't "instant"......what is the fee for having this service?
UBER SUX


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Mynichellemoore said:


> Uber kept my instant pay this morning. Tried to blame my bank stating they rejected my payment. Uber said they're having technical difficulties, a system upgrade, and I have to wait 3-5 business days for my money. Which one Supervisor told me they would enter it manually so I can receive it instantly. Well woke up I still don't have my money and they are trying to send it to an account I've been deleted from my app stating it's my default account. I'm so sick of Uber & the customer service is horrific


Sorry to hear about these troubles. Unfortunately, this is a situation where the Hub is usually not much help either....however, you could give it a shot.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ribak said:


> Sorry to hear about these troubles. Unfortunately, this is a situation where the Hub is usually not much help either....however, you could give it a shot.


Ribak old friend old buddy old pal.....

I could use 1K for about six months...

No interest would be Great...!

I'll gladly pay you back...

Unless of course...I get deactivated...8>)

You will be on of my very best friends then...

And in a pinch...I have backdoor access...

At the best zoos in this country...

AND there is this REALLY CUTE...

Young Orangutan that I know...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ribak old friend old buddy old pal.....
> 
> I could use 1K for about six months...
> 
> ...


$1k is not chump change. If I had that one me, I would give it to you in a heartbeat. You could pay me back in installments based on a % if your monthly tips.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ribak said:


> $1k is not chump change. If I had that one me, I would give it to you in a heartbeat. You could pay me back in installments based on a % if your monthly tips.


Oh well...worth a try...

Butt...I did forget for a moment...

You ARE an Uber driver...8>)

Thanks anyway...

Rakos


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

same thing happening with lyft though, could it be bank problem?


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I never got my instant pay from 3/25/18. Been fighting with them EVERYDAY about this. Getting DIFFERENT responses, I'm not even sure THEY read each other's responses. I'll *NEVER *do instant pay again after this experience. I was only doing it before as a way to get it QUICKER to my main savings account rather than the normal direct deposit. There is NO trace number generated (as shown below in the CSR response) which means YOUR bank can do NOTHING to help you in this situation. NEVER, EVER USE INSTANT PAY EVER AGAIN IMO


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't put yourself in a financial situation where you have to rely on instant pay every day. It's not hard to save money for when you need it. I never used Instant Pay and never will. I even asked Uber to disable it for me because I don't want a scammer to instantly steal my earnings


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> Don't put yourself in a financial situation where you have to rely on instant pay every day. It's not hard to save money for when you need it. I never used Instant Pay and never will. I even asked Uber to disable it for me because I don't want a scammer to instantly steal my earnings


I don't. Good advice though in general.

I see in some other threads they are in a state of panic over this. I was going to troll that thread by asking them if their dealer would be okay with fronting them the smack until the uber payment goes through, but I decided against it, since I've been broke and poor before...










I'm just annoyed. I went through my email and the usual email is there saying I should receive the deposit in a couple hours. Checked bank account and it's still being 'processed'

I guess it's just a question of being able to 'close out' my mental to do item in my head, which just to check that everything made it through, etc. Keep in mind, I'm paying .50 cents or something for this 'service' and if it's not happening, then wth am I paying for??

Also, I'm using Lyft...









I see now the small print about "depending on your bank" ...of course this is the first time it's happening, but that's not odd for this particularly well known national bank.


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Sorry to hear about these troubles. Unfortunately, this is a situation where the Hub is usually not much help either....however, you could give it a shot. If you are in desperate need of cash, maybe set up a Venmo, PayPal, GoFundMe(or something similar) and the drivers on this forum could contribute towards a short term interest free loan to you. I am currently at $175 for the week and can send that over to you if you pay me back by end of April (no interest charges).


Thank you for that offer but I'm not in desperate need. Uber just really rub me the wrong way today.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> same thing happening with lyft though, could it be bank problem?


No my bank never received the deposit and Uber admitted it was an issue on their end.



Joshua J said:


> I never got my instant pay from 3/25/18. Been fighting with them EVERYDAY about this. Getting DIFFERENT responses, I'm not even sure THEY read each other's responses. I'll *NEVER *do instant pay again after this experience. I was only doing it before as a way to get it QUICKER to my main savings account rather than the normal direct deposit. There is NO trace number generated (as shown below in the CSR response) which means YOUR bank can do NOTHING to help you in this situation. NEVER, EVER USE INSTANT PAY EVER AGAIN IMO
> 
> View attachment 218371
> View attachment 218372


Exactly and once you cash out you can't prove your money was never sent to you. They send the same robotic messages


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

sorry to hear girl, i hope it works out for you sooner rather than later, i know how annoying it is when you are caught blindsides by some banking issue.


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

TheAntMiami said:


> Then, why is it called Insta Pay if it isn't "instant"......what is the fee for having this service?
> UBER SUX


Yep I was charged for that they suck bad



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> sorry to hear girl, i hope it works out for you sooner rather than later, i know how annoying it is when you are caught blindsides by some banking issue.


Thank you sweetie


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber just did me last night....hit the cash out about 4:00 am and never went into account. They blamed on having a small bank and sometimes it happens.... Ummmm, two years of rideshare and 5,000 rides and only happened twice, both times Uber. Now it's set up for direct deposit next week they said.

P.S, they also tried selling me on getting the Uber card that I'm sure has fees evertime you use it or withdraw cash.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Some good news :

After 5 days, Uber gave me my owed $354.00 or so. I kept on them day after day - sending them bank statements of my debit card and direct deposit account. After the 5th day, they gave me the payment as "miscellaneous pay" on my account so I got what I was owed. Hopefully the same happens for you Mynichellemoore


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Uber just did me last night....hit the cash out about 4:00 am and never went into account. They blamed on having a small bank and sometimes it happens.... Ummmm, two years of rideshare and 5,000 rides and only happened twice, both times Uber. Now it's set up for direct deposit next week they said.
> 
> P.S, they also tried selling me on getting the Uber card that I'm sure has fees evertime you use it or withdraw cash.


Yes that's what they tried to tell me at first. But my bank never received the deposit. They are so full of it. One rep said they are updating their system and another said it's an instant pay issue all the way around. Why should we have to wait because of their issue. They do it every now and then. It happens to me when I make a large amount of money and in three day I did over 600 so they may be upset lol.



Joshua J said:


> Some good news :
> 
> After 5 days, Uber gave me my owed $354.00 or so. I kept on them day after day - sending them bank statements of my debit card and direct deposit account. After the 5th day, they gave me the payment as "miscellaneous pay" on my account so I got what I was owed. Hopefully the same happens for you Mynichellemoore


Hopefully I won't have to wait 5 days. I'm not driving until they fix the issue I did one trip cashed out and the same thing is happening.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mynichellemoore said:


> Yes that's what they tried to tell me at first. But my bank never received the deposit. They are so full of it. One rep said they are updating their system and another said it's an instant pay issue all the way around. Why should we have to wait because of their issue. They do it every now and then. It happens to me when I make a large amount of money and in three day I did over 600 so they may be upset lol.
> 
> Hopefully I won't have to wait 5 days. I'm not driving until they fix the issue I did one trip cashed out and the same thing is happening.


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 218452


Yep looks familiar smh


----------



## MrUberplusX (Sep 3, 2015)

Joshua J said:


> I never got my instant pay from 3/25/18. Been fighting with them EVERYDAY about this. Getting DIFFERENT responses, I'm not even sure THEY read each other's responses. I'll *NEVER *do instant pay again after this experience. I was only doing it before as a way to get it QUICKER to my main savings account rather than the normal direct deposit. There is NO trace number generated (as shown below in the CSR response) which means YOUR bank can do NOTHING to help you in this situation. NEVER, EVER USE INSTANT PAY EVER AGAIN IMO
> 
> View attachment 218371
> View attachment 218372


Its a shame I finally am able to quit so after tonight Goodbye headaches



jgiun1 said:


> Uber just did me last night....hit the cash out about 4:00 am and never went into account. They blamed on having a small bank and sometimes it happens.... Ummmm, two years of rideshare and 5,000 rides and only happened twice, both times Uber. Now it's set up for direct deposit next week they said.
> 
> P.S, they also tried selling me on getting the Uber card that I'm sure has fees evertime you use it or withdraw cash.


Nothing is safe with Uber


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

MrUberplusX said:


> Its a shame I finally am able to quit so after tonight Goodbye headaches


I'm thinking about just going back to work full time. My patience is thin when it comes to my money. I was trying to make extra money to put down on a food truck but I may have to try another way


----------



## MrUberplusX (Sep 3, 2015)

Mynichellemoore said:


> Thank you for that offer but I'm not in desperate need. Uber just really rub me the wrong way today.
> 
> No my bank never received the deposit and Uber admitted it was an issue on their end.
> 
> Exactly and once you cash out you can't prove your money was never sent to you. They send the same robotic messages


Dealing with Uber is the worst this will never change


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

MrUberplusX said:


> Dealing with Uber is the worst this will never change


Yes I'm understanding this now it's seems to be a pattern


----------



## MrUberplusX (Sep 3, 2015)

Well it is time to kiss these companies goodbye



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I don't. Good advice though in general.
> 
> I see in some other threads they are in a state of panic over this. I was going to troll that thread by asking them if their dealer would be okay with fronting them the smack until the uber payment goes through, but I decided against it, since I've been broke and poor before...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

Mynichellemoore said:


> Yes I'm understanding this now it's seems to be a pattern


They messed up my entire weekend. But I'll just alter my plans



MrUberplusX said:


> Well it is time to kiss these companies goodbye


Yes it is. It seems like they are trying to force everyone into weekly pay.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Mynichellemoore said:


> Uber kept my instant pay this morning. Tried to blame my bank stating they rejected my payment. Uber said they're having technical difficulties, a system upgrade, and I have to wait 3-5 business days for my money. Which one Supervisor told me they would enter it manually so I can receive it instantly. Well woke up I still don't have my money and they are trying to send it to an account I've been deleted from my app stating it's my default account. I'm so sick of Uber & the customer service is horrific


Don't bother checking to see if it was sent..it will be there next week. Dont let the amount pile up until you need it..it will inevitably fail then.


Mynichellemoore said:


> Smh they took 210.23 from me. They all have different replies different stories and are so scripted


No More Uber trips until you get paid..send them a message telling them that..Turn on Lyft..they are shit but at least their instant pay works!


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

The failure of instant pay happens every now and then. It used to happen a lot, and back in those days they didn't even have the "Re-Paying" notification; you were just left wondering what happened to your damn money.

It is extremely interesting that it happened to so many people (yes, me too!) on the same day. Since we all have different banks, that means it's probably Uber screwing up. Uber goes through some banking service provider to do the instant pay, I guess, and that provider messes up every now and then.

When it used to happen, I figured it was just me (my bank). I worried that I had some problem with my account, maybe exceeding some number of transactions allowed per month or something. Or some pattern that made the bank suspect fraud. But of course my bank was saying everything looked normal on my account, that they never saw anything and have no record of an attempted transaction or any problem.

Uber's payment provider is messing up, and the money is just sitting at Uber or at the payment provider, getting three to five days interest (that's how long it usually takes to clear it up). It will show up eventually.

The last time this happened to me on a Friday, it a whole week to show up. (In the old days, sometimes it took almost two weeks!) That was very annoying because if I had not tried to Instant Pay, I would have had the money on Tuesday night as part of the normal pay cycle.


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

BunnyMan said:


> The failure of instant pay happens every now and then. It used to happen a lot, and back in those days they didn't even have the "Re-Paying" notification; you were just left wondering what happened to your damn money.
> 
> It is extremely interesting that it happened to so many people (yes, me too!) on the same day. Since we all have different banks, that means it's probably Uber screwing up. Uber goes through some banking service provider to do the instant pay, I guess, and that provider messes up every now and then.
> 
> ...


 They know it's their issue and try to act as if it's everyone else's bank. They lie constantly. I'm not driving until they pay me


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

well, what did u think the next step was?

Lowering pay followed by raising fees, the next logical step is to steal your money and claim it was lost.

Following this, they'll send agents to your home to collect money you earned elsewhere.



Mynichellemoore said:


> Uber kept my instant pay this morning. Tried to blame my bank stating they rejected my payment. Uber said they're having technical difficulties, a system upgrade, and I have to wait 3-5 business days for my money. Which one Supervisor told me they would enter it manually so I can receive it instantly. Well woke up I still don't have my money and they are trying to send it to an account I've been deleted from my app stating it's my default account. I'm so sick of Uber & the customer service is horrific


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> well, what did u think the next step was?
> 
> Lowering pay followed by raising fees, the next logical step is to steal your money and claim it was lost.
> 
> Following this, they'll send agents to your home to collect money you earned elsewhere.


They won't do anything by the time I finish with them legally


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

You live in an anti-employee/anti-consumer state.

What can you do to them legally?



Mynichellemoore said:


> They won't do anything by the time I finish with them legally


----------



## Spyda51s (Mar 31, 2018)

Mynichellemoore said:


> Uber kept my instant pay this morning. Tried to blame my bank stating they rejected my payment. Uber said they're having technical difficulties, a system upgrade, and I have to wait 3-5 business days for my money. Which one Supervisor told me they would enter it manually so I can receive it instantly. Well woke up I still don't have my money and they are trying to send it to an account I've been deleted from my app stating it's my default account. I'm so sick of Uber & the customer service is horrific


I just got screwed my Acct was just hacked



Spyda51s said:


> I just got screwed my Acct was just hacked


Took all my money they can't find my Acct or info


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Is there a fee for daily pay? I’ve never tried it


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Is there a fee for daily pay? I've never tried it


Yes, apparently there's a 100% of income fee.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

All, This is a definite annoyance and should never happen, but we are talking about Uber here. Same company that put hundreds of long time drivers on 'Hold' (lasting weeks) because of a 'glitch' with _New Background_ checks.

Freakin' Uber


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mynichellemoore said:


> Uber kept my instant pay this morning. Tried to blame my bank stating they rejected my payment. Uber said they're having technical difficulties, a system upgrade, and I have to wait 3-5 business days for my money. Which one Supervisor told me they would enter it manually so I can receive it instantly. Well woke up I still don't have my money and they are trying to send it to an account I've been deleted from my app stating it's my default account. I'm so sick of Uber & the customer service is horrific


You'll get it shortly I have had this happen to me before, it is rare but it can happen, I have a lot of money in the bank and 2 credit cards so I don't sweat it that much, I live in Naples Florida and it has only happens to me 1 time in 2100 rides.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

If instant pay fails, the money is transferred by ACH to your bank. Driver support does not have access to override any of this. This has happened to me once as well. Automated Clearing House transactions will only occur on days the Fed is open... So if the transaction failed on a Saturday, the earliest you could get your money would prob be Tuesday morning.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mine was just from Thursday might into Friday.....drove Friday night and cashed out dismorning and went right in.


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Occasionally I take mine immediately...
> 
> And occasionally my GreenDot...
> 
> ...


Seriously what does a primate do with money? Cant u just get paid directly in bananas or something. Since Im a bear, I get salmon instant paid to me, very convenient, and I dont have to get wet going to the stream.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The Ghost of Travis said:


> Seriously what does a primate do with money? Cant u just get paid directly in bananas or something. Since Im a bear, I get salmon instant paid to me, very convenient, and I dont have to get wet going to the stream.


Salmon would be good...

Butt...it has to be a BIG king salmon...8>)

As far as money goes...

There is this REALLY CUTE orangutan...

That I been trying to get hooked up with...

Butt...

she just LOVES spending money...8>O

I heard human girls are like that too...

Rakos


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Salmon would be good...
> 
> Butt...it has to be a BIG king salmon...8>)
> 
> ...


She is a cutie, good luck!!


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

gw03081958 said:


> You'll get it shortly I have had this happen to me before, it is rare but it can happen, I have a lot of money in the bank and 2 credit cards so I don't sweat it that much, I live in Naples Florida and it has only happens to me 1 time in 2100 rides.


Well let me get one of those credit cards Lol! It always happens to me when I try to cash out a large amount. Doesn't happen with anything under 100



Spyda51s said:


> I just got screwed my Acct was just hacked
> 
> Took all my money they can't find my Acct or info


That's why I screen shot everything in case they try to lock me out of my account



Fewber said:


> If instant pay fails, the money is transferred by ACH to your bank. Driver support does not have access to override any of this. This has happened to me once as well. Automated Clearing House transactions will only occur on days the Fed is open... So if the transaction failed on a Saturday, the earliest you could get your money would prob be Tuesday morning.


They told me Thursday



UberLaLa said:


> All, This is a definite annoyance and should never happen, but we are talking about Uber here. Same company that put hundreds of long time drivers on 'Hold' (lasting weeks) because of a 'glitch' with _New Background_ checks.
> 
> Freakin' Uber


Yes they are the worst that's why I took my Navy Federal account off and got a pre paid card because I don't trust them


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ribak said:


> $1k is not chump change. If I had that one me, I would give it to you in a heartbeat. You could pay me back in installments based on a % if your monthly tips.


Democrat Pelosi believes 1k is chump change.....or crumbs as she put it


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> Democrat Pelosi believes 1k is chump change.....or crumbs as she put it


It is crumbs when you compare it to the millions of $ in bonuses corporate thieves get, but you'd need to use the quote in context to understand that, and that doesn't fit your narrative.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Poopy54 said:


> Democrat Pelosi believes 1k is chump change.....or crumbs as she put it


Crumbs are what we are paid...

To cater to pax...

water...mints..AND foot massages...

you guys ARE giving foot massages...8>O

Or is that just me...???

Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mynichellemoore said:


> ...
> 
> Yes they are the worst that's why I took my Navy Federal account off and got a pre paid card because I don't trust them


That might be your problem : ? The Insta-Pay can't deposit into all types of Financial Institutes. I could not assign mine to my business account. Maybe...that. Good luck on it 



Eugene73 said:


> Is there a fee for daily pay? I've never tried it


.50 cents each time you use it


----------



## PhillyMatt (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm not sure you understand the meaning of "Take" or "refuse to pay me" lol


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Mynichellemoore said:


> Uber kept my instant pay this morning. Tried to blame my bank stating they rejected my payment. Uber said they're having technical difficulties, a system upgrade, and I have to wait 3-5 business days for my money. Which one Supervisor told me they would enter it manually so I can receive it instantly. Well woke up I still don't have my money and they are trying to send it to an account I've been deleted from my app stating it's my default account. I'm so sick of Uber & the customer service is horrific


I guess if you had been a member of this forum before Friday, you would have known better not to complain about it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

OCJarvis said:


> I got burnt last night on an Instant Pay. They tried to tell me it was pending, where as the app clearly said it failed
> View attachment 218272
> 
> 
> Hub day for me .


Hey, the guy on the corner with the sign saying will work for food made for than that! And he didn't have to go through instant pay!


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> They didn't "take" anything.. you'll get it eventually. Maybe borrow from a friend to hold you over?


You dont get fee back. Thus theft


----------



## PhillyMatt (Nov 21, 2017)

Chris Verdi said:


> You dont get fee back. Thus theft


Nah, I actually think they didn't charge the fee. I did it Sunday night, never got it... got an email today saying will get it in 3 business days.

But, started the week at 0.00, not -0.50


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

did uber pay you ur pocket money yet?


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

All they are doing is pushing people into driving for Lyft. NEVER a pay problem with Lyft! Uber messes with my pay.. I drive for Lyft for a few weeks and then try Uber again. It's a few weeks before they mess with my instapay. Second they do back to Lyft.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Mynichellemoore said:


> Uber kept my instant pay this morning. Tried to blame my bank stating they rejected my payment. Uber said they're having technical difficulties, a system upgrade, and I have to wait 3-5 business days for my money. Which one Supervisor told me they would enter it manually so I can receive it instantly. Well woke up I still don't have my money and they are trying to send it to an account I've been deleted from my app stating it's my default account. I'm so sick of Uber & the customer service is horrific


quit using intant pay...you can't be that broke.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Koolbreze said:


> quit using intant pay...you can't be that broke.


The monkey can be...8>O


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

did someone say brokeback mountain?


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

Koolbreze said:


> quit using intant pay...you can't be that broke.


Shut up


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> That might be your problem : ? The Insta-Pay can't deposit into all types of Financial Institutes. I could not assign mine to my business account. Maybe...that. Good luck on it
> 
> .50 cents each time you use it


Nuts. If you do that every day that's $180 a year. Think of that folks. No different than the check cashing ripoff places. 1-2 days pay in the garbage because you can't wait till the end of the week


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Nuts. If you do that every day that's $180 a year. Think of that folks. No different than the check cashing ripoff places. 1-2 days pay in the garbage because you can't wait till the end of the week


Addictions can't wait brother


----------

